# Daggum Shoulder...



## M1seryD1str1ct (Apr 5, 2016)

Past few bench sessions when drawing the bar down towards chest I feel my right shoulder joint slip out of place or something? Painless though. Not sure if joint or inflammation, etc.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 5, 2016)

Feel it slip out of place but no pain doesn't really jive.  Can you give a better description?


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 5, 2016)

is it like a clicking? I get that from time to time during warm ups ?


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct (Apr 5, 2016)

Yeah sorry about that, sort of hard to describe

Flat bench, bringing the bar down, about as soon as it makes contact with my chest (thus big stretch in front delt area) there is a rather gentle shifting drop of something in side the right shoulder. Feels like it shifts about 1/2 an inch downwards.

Have trouble on occasion with what I believe to be the bursa sac in there getting inflamed. When doing an arm circle makes it feel like there's a soft gel cap the size of a golf ball underneath my front delt that the shit in my shoulder joint is having to move around.


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct (Apr 7, 2016)

Bump [apologies, hate bumping]


----------

